# Hello!



## MarkeTTologist (Feb 11, 2020)

Hello everybody! Thank you for accepting me. Have you ever seen a beauty like mine? :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

MarkeTTologist said:


> Hello everybody! Thank you for accepting me. Have you ever seen a beauty like mine? :lol:


 Yes, quite a few around but they are all MK1s :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hi, Marke, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  thay sounds like a bad chat up line :lol:


----------

